# Leaky Tank



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

I asked my husband about the water level in the tank on Friday night and he said it had only gone down 1/2" in the week I was gone. I just came home to find it down another inch and found a leaky seam about 6" from the top. Can I drain it down below the leak, allow it to dry and patch it? If so, how?


----------



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

I am preparing to put a temporary patch on the leak - fortunately 2" from the top. I know the whole thing needs to be torn down and reassembled, but how does one find someone to do that? I am not willing to take a chance of doing it myself and having it fail.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

They really aren't that hard to reseal actually. But I understand your concern.

You could check with your LFS to see if they know anyone that can do it. Other than that, forums like these may be your best bet. Where to you live?


----------



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

I am in Alexandria, Va., but was able to find someone at one of the big LFS in Maryland to come down to reseal it for me this weekend. I don't mind paying twice the cost of a new tank if it is done right. What should I be looking out for?


----------

